# Log splitter from big box store?



## Log Splitter (Sep 26, 2017)

Too much wood this year to split by hand!

I've been taking a look on craigslist for used splitters, but damn!  I guess those things hold their value because most of them are quite close to what they'd cost new.

I did a generic search on the big box store sites, HD and Lowes.  Found these to be some of the more popular mid-level ones:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Champion-Power-Equipment-27-Ton-224cc-Log-Splitter-100424/302367049
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Troy-Bilt-27-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter/3806693
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dirty-Hand-Tools-25-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter/1000246151

I could also consider renting.  I have enough that I'd probably need for two days.  They have this in stock by me, $99/day:

http://www.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/Log-Splitter/E920LSHX/

Thoughts on the above options?


----------



## saewoody (Sep 26, 2017)

For my money, I would rule the Troy-bilt out. Slower cycle time. Smaller engine (even though it's a Honda). I would probably bite on the. Champion before the Dirty Hands. It's got the log catcher/cradle which is a nice plus.  The engine is described as OEM branded. Not sure exactly what that means, but all these engines are made in china now days anyway, so I'm not sure it really matters. Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Sep 26, 2017)

I rented for a few years, before buying my own, but I was able to rent a fast cycle Iron and Oak (6 second cycle times!).  That Barreto is painfully slow, at 14 seconds... not my speed.

On the big box brands, I bought a Huskee 22-ton, on the recommendation of many forum members.  It's probably the most popular log splitter here, being made by Speeco, under at least half a dozen different brand names.  It has an 11 second cycle time, with a 190cc motor on an 11 GPM pump and a 4" x 24" cylinder, for $999.  It's going to be hard to beat it on performance/price, and the ergonomics are pretty good.

I hotrodded mine, replacing the 11 GPM pump with a 16 GPM pump, increasing the line sizes as required, and mounting a 344cc motor to drive it.  This is the fun stuff you can do, after using it stock for a few years, and getting bored with it.


----------



## blades (Sep 26, 2017)

Dirty hand tools units are getting decent reviews as well, should be some sales poping up at the box stores on splitters about now.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 26, 2017)

I bought a 23 ton Champion 4-5 years ago...haven't had any real issues with it...does what its supposed to. Couldn't pass up the deal, was $700 + tax, fully prepped and ready to work! (Black Friday deal...that's the time to buy 'em!)
My neighbor has the DHT, he likes it, no problems with it either.


----------



## armanidog (Sep 26, 2017)

I recently purchased a Yardmax rear tine tiller from SLE Equipment. It was cheaper than anywhere else I found. I am planning to buy a Yardmax splitter as well. 
A video review about their 35 ton splitter. 


I am very happy with the tiller I bought.

https://sleequipment.com/lawn-care-equipment/log-splitters-41.html


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 26, 2017)

I think the idea of being able to split whenever I want rather than have to bang out a couple non-stop days makes buy over rent worth it for me.

And then factor it that it seems that if properly maintained, these things hold value.  I'm sure if a couple years down the road I find it not being used, I could sell it and recover a good portion of my expense.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 26, 2017)

Out of the 3 on the original post i would go with the DHT.. its a great splitter.. i have 2 of them... the 22 ton and the 27 ton..they have split alot of wood over the years... you won't be disappointed


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 26, 2017)

At least it seems like these machines are pretty solid.  I guess for a relatively simple mechanism,  there's not a ton that could go wrong.  As long as the machine is powerful enough to handle the wood and I don't run into some bad luck, I should be good to go


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 26, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> At least it seems like these machines are pretty solid.  I guess for a relatively simple mechanism,  there's not a ton that could go wrong.  As long as the machine is powerful enough to handle the wood and I don't run into some bad luck, I should be good to go




I have put 30 in rounds on the 22 ton... it was oak... it split it... there hasn't been anything that it hasn't been able to split... it has a log cradle also.. get it.. well worth it. .


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 26, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> I have put 30 in rounds on the 22 ton... it was oak... it split it... there hasn't been anything that it hasn't been able to split... it has a log cradle also.. get it.. well worth it. .



I'll certainly keep my eye out.  Searching further I'm actually having a hard time finding these in stock.  It says it's available at my store when I set search results to only show my store, but when I click, it says not available and can't order online.  This for the DHT 25 ton


----------



## bfitz3 (Sep 26, 2017)

I went with a DHT splitter. Picked the 27T as it had a faster cycle time. As another suggested... $1300 hurt when I paid it, but two seasons later I've saved more on rentals than I've lost on depreciation/wear and tear. 

It has worked great, but I want to change one thing. when I split a moderate round, I'll let one half rest on the log support while I split the other half a second/third time. The split on the support often falls off because of vibration, making me bend down one more time. It's an easy fix, but I never seem to make the time to do it.


----------



## Michael Sean (Sep 26, 2017)

I have the Harbor Freight 20 ton log splitter and I love it. This is the fourth season I’ve had it and I’ve put a lot of wood through it. I split wood for my parents and myself, so roughly 8-10 cords a year. The reason I went with the harbor freight splitter was because you can split wood forward or backwards since the splitting wedge is double sided.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 26, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> This for the DHT 25 ton


I have not looked at the DHT 25 ton machine, but want to give some generalized advice here, which applies to almost all of the consumer-grade splitters on the market today.

Note that, with very few exceptions, all of these consumer-level log splitters are running the same 3000 PSI pumps.  That means your tonnage will be as follows, despite how they creatively bend these numbers:







So, don't get caught up on a "25 ton" vs "22 ton" rating, as they're all using the same parts, just check the pressure and cylinder bore numbers for the true rating.

Now, I seem to split more big and gnarly stuff than most I've seen here (Jags' extreme elm example withheld), and for me the sweet spot seems to be a 4" cylinder.  The high-speed Iron and Oak I mentioned above had a 3.5" bore, and it went thru more than 90% of what to it, but I was able to stall it a few times each day.  My 4" machine, while only rated "22 tons" by Speeco, hasn't met a round that could stop it.

Many here go bigger, into the "28 ton" or "35 ton" machines, with 5" or 6" cylinder bores.  The trouble here is, many of them are still running only 11 or 16 GPM pumps, and have painfully slow cycle time.  Here's the math:






So, you have to ask yourself... would you rather pay an extra $300 for a much slower machine with capacity you probably don't need, or less for a machine that's going to split more wood per day?  Most "22 ton" machines run 37% faster than their counterpart "28 ton" machines, given most ship with the same 11 GPM pump!

_edit:  I should point out one thing, before anyone else calls me on the speed math.  Those cycle times are based on rated pump capacities, and these pumps are typically rated at 3000 RPM.  The splitter manufacturers are typically over-rev'ing them at 3600 RPM, to get faster cycle times, such as Speeco's 11 seconds on an 11 GPM pump / 4" bore._


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 26, 2017)

Look at Tractor supply co & Harbor freight
https://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Sep 27, 2017)

The Huskee 22 Ton is doing a great job for me and I was very lucky to have it loaned.
I will totally buy one after the abuse and knots it's been forced to chew thru.

Whether I buy this one or buy new, it too, will get hot rodded a bit.
(Insert Tim Allen grunt)


----------



## Tocramed (Sep 27, 2017)

Logsplitter, keep in mind that Lowes is like Walmart on some things.  They have items made without certain features or made with cheaper materials so they can buy from the manufacturers at a lower price.  You will notice part numbers are slightly different than what you see on the manufacturer's website.

Lowes does this with, at least, the Dirty Hand Tools 22 ton splitter.  You can't add the log cradle or the table even though the picture shows the holes in the beam for it.  I thought there was something else missing too, but I can't remember.

I bought the DHT 22 ton online for $900 and couldn't be happier.  Same price Lowes put theirs on sale for.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Most all splitters mentioned above are sort of in the same category with not a lot to differentiate them. So might come down to machine layout & preferences.

For me, it's compactness so I can move it around some by hand if I want. Plus being able to work from each side equally easy (central control). Plus the engine being closer to the front out of harms way from falling/flying splits (that's one that a lot fall short on & is easy to overlook until it's too late). Plus easy to put vertical if I want. Plus a brand name engine that's easy to get parts for. Plus an underbelly that's not vulnerable for towing through the woods (filter & return line not hanging down). Plus a table/catcher I can move from one side to the other when I go from one side to the other - or at least the machine being able to fit one to that I cobble up myself. Putting all that stuff together makes living with it for years to come worth spending more up front if needed.

The splitter I ended up with meets all that, but I I ended up with it simply because I found it used at a decent price - so got lucky on the rest. It's a Surge Master (Wallenstein), also sold in BB stores (Home Depot at least) - although maybe at a bit higher cost than some of the others. I would get another without question.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hogwildz said:


> Look at Tractor supply co & Harbor freight
> https://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html


2 years with mine.  No complaints and it cuts both ways.  

I leave it hooked up to my ATV when splitting in the woods.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Just checked out the links further in the OP. I don't see Surge Master on the HD .com site. Huh.

After a quick look through all the HD offerings, this is the one that jumped out at me:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-27-Ton-190cc-Gas-Log-Splitter-917031/301608045


----------



## johneh (Sep 27, 2017)

maple1 said:


> Just checked out the links further in the OP. I don't see Surge Master on the HD .com site. Huh.
> 
> After a quick look through all the HD offerings, this is the one that jumped out at me:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-27-Ton-190cc-Gas-Log-Splitter-917031/301608045



Surge Master is sold at Canadian H D . and Home Hardware. Canadian built with Honda engine I have had one for 5
years now and have had no problems . They have a 5 year warranty covers everything
Have found nothing it would not split including some well twisted fence line Elm
I am super impressed for a unit rated at 22 tons Then again the Elm is why I bought it !


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 27, 2017)

maple1 said:


> Just checked out the links further in the OP. I don't see Surge Master on the HD .com site. Huh.
> 
> After a quick look through all the HD offerings, this is the one that jumped out at me:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-27-Ton-190cc-Gas-Log-Splitter-917031/301608045



Slow 16.5 second cycle time on that Ariens machine makes it not an option in my book.  

If I were buying an entry level machine today, I'd seriously consider the DHT 25-ton model (11s) for $999


----------



## Ashful (Sep 27, 2017)

TreePointer said:


> Slow 16.5 second cycle time on that Ariens machine makes it not an option in my book.



Agreed.  Slow, heavy, and more $, for capacity most will never need.  Light and fast, around 20 tons, will win every time.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 27, 2017)

johneh said:


> Surge Master is sold at Canadian H D . and Home Hardware. Canadian built with Honda engine I have had one for 5
> years now and have had no problems . They have a 5 year warranty covers everything
> Have found nothing it would not split including some well twisted fence line Elm
> I am super impressed for a unit rated at 22 tons Then again the Elm is why I bought it !



Yup. This is mine:

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.horizontal-and-vertical-wood-splitter.1000451089.html

It had a lot of use on it before I got it, still works good. I need/want to do some mods though. Tires are badly checked and about toast (had to bring a flat wheel out of the woods with me just last night), so want to get some bigger wheels to replace for more clearance. Along with that likely cut the tow bar & lower the hitch by same amount. Prior owner replaced one of the long hoses & did a rushy or sloppy job on the length & routing - want to replace & reroute & resecure those so not flopping around & getting in the way so much when going vertical. They improved the factory routing since mine was built. And I really need to add a fuel filter. I keep somehow getting specks of dirt in my fuel that once in a while will make it to the carb & cause intermittent stalling. A couple carb bowl drainings usually fixes it but it's a bit annoying.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 27, 2017)

TreePointer said:


> Slow 16.5 second cycle time on that Ariens machine makes it not an option in my book.
> 
> If I were buying an entry level machine today, I'd seriously consider the DHT 25-ton model (11s) for $999



I wonder what components would be slowing it down?


----------



## Dobish (Sep 27, 2017)

I love my DHT22... its awesome!


----------



## Ashful (Sep 27, 2017)

maple1 said:


> I wonder what components would be slowing it down?


Cylinder size too big for the pump they're running.  See my post #14, above.


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 27, 2017)

I think tomorrow I'm going to head to Lowes and pick up the DHT25 for $999.  Also have a 10% off coupon, so good time to use it.

Next stop will be hounding the wood stackers on their storage methods.  Might have to get out the saws and build me a little something


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 27, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> I think tomorrow I'm going to head to Lowes and pick up the DHT25 for $999.  Also have a 10% off coupon, so good time to use it.
> 
> Next stop will be hounding the wood stackers on their storage methods.  Might have to get out the saws and build me a little something




Great choice.... you cant go wrong with the 22 ton DHT.. i have the log cradle on both of mine and i have the 4 way wedge on the 22 ton.. makes quick work of the wood


----------



## jetsam (Sep 27, 2017)

I've had 2 problems with my DHT-22 so far, both resolveable with a wrench and a screwdriver and an hour of time.  The first was hydraulic leaks because some joints weren't tightened up enough at assembly time. The second was that the carb float got stuck and never turned the gas off, perma-flooding the splitter. Disassembly didn't reveal why it got stuck, but it hasn't happened since.

Overall it's been awesome.  I would definitely recommend the DHT-22 over the DHT-27 since it's the same machine with a smaller cylinder. (This means lower cycle time, and it has plenty of grunt with the smaller cylinder).

I don't think the 25 was around when I got mine.... it has a slightly larger cylinder and pump, but is a bit slower.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 27, 2017)

After being here for a number of years and reading just about every thread in the gear section . . . I think it may be fair to say that it's really hard to go wrong with any wood splitter . . . since any wood splitter beats splitting a whole lot of wood by hand (or with a maul  ). 

Sure some splitters can split faster . . . other splitters have more power . . . some have loads of features . . . some are stripped down. Some have had issues in the past . . . some have had no issues.

As for storage . . . I store my MTD splitter in my "winter storage" shed. I make sure to put in some fuel additive such as Star-Tron or other similar stabilizer before it goes into long term storage.


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 27, 2017)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Great choice.... you cant go wrong with the 22 ton DHT.. i have the log cradle on both of mine and i have the 4 way wedge on the 22 ton.. makes quick work of the wood



I see you keep mentioning the 22-ton along with many others.  A few references to the 27-ton too.

This one is a 25-ton however.  Know much about this model?  Hopefully it's not one of those "big box specials" that Tocramed mentioned before, where an item is made cheaper specifically to be more marketable at a big box store.  Not hearing others mention this 25-ton version is a bit curious to me!

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dirty-Hand-Tools-25-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter/1000246151


----------



## jetsam (Sep 27, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> I see you keep mentioning the 22-ton along with many others.  A few references to the 27-ton too.
> 
> This one is a 25-ton however.  Know much about this model?  Hopefully it's not one of those "big box specials" that Tocramed mentioned before, where an item is made cheaper specifically to be more marketable at a big box store.  Not hearing others mention this 25-ton version is a bit curious to me!
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dirty-Hand-Tools-25-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter/1000246151



It wasn't an option 2 years ago when I researched DHT splitters. The specs say it has the same engine, a 15gpm pump (vs 13) and a slightly larger cylinder (4.33" x 24" vs 4" x 24") than the 22, making it just slightly slower.

If I could pick my own parts there, I'd take the big pump and the small cylinder and have a fast 22, but that's not a menu option.   If I had to pick between the 22 and 25 right now, I'd lean slightly towards the 22, but it wouldn't be a strong preference. 25 has a little more oomph, 22 is a tiny bit faster.

Based on how little my 22 struggles with full load, I imagine that putting a 12% bigger pump on it (which is what the 25 is) will be ok.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Cylinder size too big for the pump they're running.  See my post #14, above.



Are you sure? Is the pump smaller than other brands or cylinder larger than others? I thought they used the same 11gpm pump and wouldn't think they would use a bigger cylinder. I haven't gone digging for specs though...


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Sep 27, 2017)

I just looked it up.. your good.. has 11 sec cycle time... go for it..


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 27, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> Not hearing others mention this 25-ton version is a bit curious to me!
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dirty-Hand-Tools-25-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter/1000246151



As others have mentioned and I also will confirm, it wasn't in DHT's product lineup until fairly recently.


----------



## Tocramed (Sep 28, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> I see you keep mentioning the 22-ton along with many others.  A few references to the 27-ton too.
> 
> This one is a 25-ton however.  Know much about this model?  Hopefully it's not one of those "big box specials" that Tocramed mentioned before, where an item is made cheaper specifically to be more marketable at a big box store.  Not hearing others mention this 25-ton version is a bit curious to me!
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Dirty-Hand-Tools-25-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter/1000246151




Just make sure you can add the accessories you want to it and you will probably be fine.  I wanted the cradle, 4 way wedge, and stroke reducer.  The Lowes 22 ton splitter couldn't take some of these.  I didn't know until I called DHT and asked why Lowes had a different part number.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 28, 2017)

jetsam said:


> It wasn't an option 2 years ago when I researched DHT splitters. The specs say it has the same engine, a 15gpm pump (vs 13) and a slightly larger cylinder (4.33" x 24" vs 4" x 24") than the 22, making it just slightly slower.
> 
> If I could pick my own parts there, I'd take the big pump and the small cylinder and have a fast 22, but that's not a menu option.   If I had to pick between the 22 and 25 right now, I'd lean slightly towards the 22, but it wouldn't be a strong preference. 25 has a little more oomph, 22 is a tiny bit faster.
> 
> Based on how little my 22 struggles with full load, I imagine that putting a 12% bigger pump on it (which is what the 25 is) will be ok.


If they have the same engine, I'd buy the 22-ton, and swap the 13 GPM pump up to a 16 GPM.  Note, you need a 300 cc motor to effectively drive a 16 GPM pump.  Pumps are cheaper and easier to swap than cylinders.

I've never seen a 15 GPM pump... that's an odd-ball, in the hydro pump world.  I almost wonder if they're over-rev'ing a smaller pump, and stamping their own rating on it.

_edit:  nevermind!  I see it has a little 196cc motor.  No way you're going to be happy with that little thing driving much more than 11 - 13 GPM.  It's just too small for the job.  And before you ask, yes... I have PERSONALLY tried running a 16 GPM pump on a 190cc engine._


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 28, 2017)

saewoody said:


> For my money, I would rule the Troy-bilt out. Slower cycle time. Smaller engine (even though it's a Honda). I would probably bite on the. Champion before the Dirty Hands. It's got the log catcher/cradle which is a nice plus.  The engine is described as OEM branded. Not sure exactly what that means, but all these engines are made in china now days anyway, so I'm not sure it really matters. Best of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brave 34 ton with Honda 9 hp,10 years old has split hundreds of cords ,nothing yet it can't handle. Cycles plenty fast for me.Replaced hand valve last year Brave shipped the part the next day.I run only Amsoil synthetic oil in it and change after 40 hrs splitting.Change hydraulic oil filter once a year ,runs like new.Best thing about this splitter no matter the temp one pull starts.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 28, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I've never seen a 15 GPM pump... that's an odd-ball, in the hydro pump world.  I almost wonder if they're over-rev'ing a smaller pump, and stamping their own rating on it.
> 
> _edit:  nevermind!  I see it has a little 196cc motor.  No way you're going to be happy with that little thing driving much more than 11 - 13 GPM.  It's just too small for the job.  And before you ask, yes... I have PERSONALLY tried running a 16 GPM pump on a 190cc engine._



The DHT-22 has a 13 GPM pump and the same kohler 6.5hp engine, and it seems like it has some power to spare.

The 25 has an odd 4.3" cylinder, too; don't think I've seen that elsewhere.

Either way, hopefully we'll get a field report on how well the 25 works here.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 28, 2017)

jetsam said:


> Either way, hopefully we'll get a field report on how well the 25 works here.


Field reports from those with only one splitter, and no perspective for comparison to something better, don't count.

The only way a 190cc engine (Kohler, Honda, or lowly Briggs) can spin a 15 GPM pump is if that pump is tripping into low-speed at a fairly low pressure set point.  Meaning, that splitter might have a half respectible unloaded cycle time, but is going to be stupid slow as soon as you put the wedge to wood.

Remember, all of these hydro pumps are dual stage, with two parallel circuits.  The higher flow circuit goes into bypass at a pre-set pressure point, leaving only the lower flow circuit operating.  The only way to extend the capacity of a motor that small up into 15 GPM land, is to lower that trip point.  A typical 16 GPM pump drops to 5 GPM, as soon as you hit the bypass pressure, and that's got to be where any splitter pushing 15 GPM on 190cc is going to run a large fraction of the time.


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 28, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Field reports from those with only one splitter, and no perspective for comparison to something better, don't count.
> 
> The only way a 190cc engine (Kohler, Honda, or lowly Briggs) can spin a 15 GPM pump is if that pump is tripping into low-speed at a fairly low pressure set point.  Meaning, that splitter might have a half respectible unloaded cycle time, but is going to be stupid slow as soon as you put the wedge to wood.
> 
> Remember, all of these hydro pumps are dual stage, with two parallel circuits.  The higher flow circuit goes into bypass at a pre-set pressure point, leaving only the lower flow circuit operating.  The only way to extend the capacity of a motor that small up into 15 GPM land, is to lower that trip point.  A typical 16 GPM pump drops to 5 GPM, as soon as you hit the bypass pressure, and that's got to be where any splitter pushing 15 GPM on 190cc is going to run a large fraction of the time.




As Ashful has stated, it's all relative.  Best I can do is shoot a video and let the experienced assess from the specs combined with the visual information I can provide.

I did pick it up today, so if time permits, I'll get out there later and give her a whirl.  30-day return policy, so I have some time to play around with it.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 28, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> As Ashful has stated, it's all relative.  Best I can do is shoot a video and let the experienced assess from the specs combined with the visual information I can provide.



I couldn't help but read it as "experienced asses", the first time through.  ;-)

I ran my splitter with a 16 GPM pump on a 190cc engine once, as I received the pump a few weeks before the larger engine arrived.  It was painful, but I may be less patient than most.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 28, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I couldn't help but read it as "experienced asses", the first time through.  ;-)
> 
> I ran my splitter with a 16 GPM pump on a 190cc engine once, as I received the pump a few weeks before the larger engine arrived.  It was painful, but I may be less patient than most.



Let's assess.


1) Your truck doesn't hold enough wood. You need:
A) To reduce wood consumption.
B) Two trips.
C) A giant trailer with a large winch to supplement the front end loader.

2) Your house is a little too cold. You need:
A) Insulation.
B) Windows and doors.
C) MOAR STOVES.

3) Your splitter is getting old. You should:
A) Start splitting more by hand; it's like a free gym membership!
B) Patch it up and keep it going.
C) Repair it by replacing every component. Buy them all from the 'Hot Rod Racing Splitters' catalog.

Give yourself two Patience Points for every "A", one Patience Point for every "B", and zero for every "C". 

Alarmingly, it appears that Cool Points have an inverse relationship with Patience Points.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 28, 2017)

You've been paying attention!  

Did I tell you I do light limbing work with an 064 AV?


----------



## wardk (Sep 29, 2017)

I would go with the splitter you can get optional parts. You will like a log table and when you are old like me a log lifter.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 29, 2017)

Ashful said:


> You've been paying attention!
> 
> Did I tell you I do light limbing work with an 064 AV?



My "big" saw is a 64cc....

What was the power output of that 196cc engine?  The dht-22 has a 6.5HP@3600 Kohler... not all 196cc engines make that much power.  My 13gpm pump doesn't seem to tax the Kohler overly, though I didn't even know the pump had a high speed and a low speed.

If the 15gpm pump makes the Kohler struggle, maybe it's close enough that you can make up the difference with exhaust/intake mods and carb twiddles.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 29, 2017)

jetsam said:


> My "big" saw is a 64cc....


The 064 AV is 85cc.  



jetsam said:


> What was the power output of that 196cc engine?  The dht-22 has a 6.5HP@3600 Kohler... not all 196cc engines make that much power.


True.  My 190cc engine was a flat head, and I think that Kohler is OHV, so there will be some difference in HP.  Likely not enough to make up for the extra 100cc normally recommended to drive a 16 GPM pump, but definitely better than what I had, at the time.




jetsam said:


> My 13gpm pump doesn't seem to tax the Kohler overly, though I didn't even know the pump had a high speed and a low speed.


Actually, it's probably a decent match to a 13 GPM pump.  Remember I was stating it would not be enough for 15 - 16 GPM, refuting my own initial recommendation to upgrade the slower machine to that larger pump.



jetsam said:


> If the 15gpm pump makes the Kohler struggle, maybe it's close enough that you can make up the difference with exhaust/intake mods and carb twiddles.


There's no replacement for displacement.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 29, 2017)

Ashful said:


> There's no replacement for displacement.



But some factory setups are VERY grateful for improved airways. (My little Echo saw comes to mind.)


----------



## jwfirebird (Sep 29, 2017)

oem branded just means who ever gave them the lowest bid. like john deere tractors at home depot are just b and s with green covers. had them and teck engines on my snowblower and gen, alot of work to keep up on, they both crap up from sitting easy, i use stabil all the time didnt seem to matter till i got a honda 10hp for my splitter and a kohler tractor and now nothing but working well. i run the wood splitter about half throttle through most anything saves gas and noise( maybe a quarter of what was on there) over 18in or so i will put it back to 3/4. you can only use so must speed if you cant beat it back lifting a log on there whats the point. but starting super easy everytime even after sitting forever as these do is alot more important to me


----------



## Dobish (Sep 29, 2017)

yesterday was a perfect example of why I like my 22... i had a stack of wood and 30 minutes before the kids got back. I walked out back and fired it up. I split the majority of the stuff next to it, and when the pile got too big to easily stack, i picked it up and moved it 3 feet. No equipment needed... 

The cradle is great, I am thinking about picking up the 4way shortly...


----------



## Dieselhead (Sep 29, 2017)

Don't dwell on cycle time I might use the full stroke 1 out of 20 logs.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 29, 2017)

Dieselhead said:


> Don't dwell on cycle time I might use the full stroke 1 out of 20 logs.



And if you had half the cycle time you'd go twice as fast, even if you are doing 6 inch splits.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 30, 2017)

jetsam said:


> And if you had half the cycle time you'd go twice as fast, even if you are doing 6 inch splits.



I wouldn't. 

You still need time to get rid of what you just split & get the next round on the beam. For me that time is usually as long as my cycle time. Stuff I have been splitting lately splits really good - only takes a few inches of stroke to split it. Last night, as soon as it split, I would hit hit reverse, then usually knock it off detent after I chuck the splits in my trailer, before I am even going for my next round. So faster cylinder movement would do nothing to speed me up.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 30, 2017)

Both types of splitters have there pro's and con's. I own a iron and oak fast cycle, its about 7 - 8 sec from cradle to cradle, I like the fact that I can get into a rhythm with it, like it was noted before, most of the time though we aren't splitting using a full bore stroke so the time gained isn't really time gained if you know what your doing. Were the fast cycle is awesome is when the splitter is in vertical position and your balancing a 350 lbs round on your left hand and knee, pull the level down the wedge will immediately make contact with the round so your not struggling as much.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 30, 2017)

maple1 said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> You still need time to get rid of what you just split & get the next round on the beam. For me that time is usually as long as my cycle time. Stuff I have been splitting lately splits really good - only takes a few inches of stroke to split it. Last night, as soon as it split, I would hit hit reverse, then usually knock it off detent after I chuck the splits in my trailer, before I am even going for my next round. So faster cylinder movement would do nothing to speed me up.




Every round takes 1 stroke?  I am usually heaving a round up there and then hitting it 2-10 times to get medium splits out of it, depending on the size of the round. So maybe I don''t benefit from faster cycle time on the last stroke, but I do on most of them.

Big ones do have an extra waste stroke in the middle, as I'll pop it in half and kick one half onto the ground, as the halves are too big to hold on to.

Anything that needs to be quartered for splitting (36"+) gets done in vertical mode anyway, and vertical mode does work as you described- I use the whole cycle time wrestling the round into position for the next split.  Typically I'll just knock big rounds into a pile of manageable pieces, and split the pile in horizontal mode after (vertical hurts my back).


----------



## Ashful (Sep 30, 2017)

Dieselhead said:


> Don't dwell on cycle time I might use the full stroke 1 out of 20 logs.



I couldn't disagree more.  No matter how you short stroke it, my splitter is faster than yours.

Also, maybe you're splitting friendlier species, but I do full stroke probably at least half the time.

I appreciate the fast cycle time most in vertical mode, when I'm holding a several hundred pound round up on the foot plate, while trying to bring the wedge down to engage it.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 30, 2017)

maple1 said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> You still need time to get rid of what you just split & get the next round on the beam. For me that time is usually as long as my cycle time. Stuff I have been splitting lately splits really good - only takes a few inches of stroke to split it. Last night, as soon as it split, I would hit hit reverse, then usually knock it off detent after I chuck the splits in my trailer, before I am even going for my next round. So faster cylinder movement would do nothing to speed me up.



Just because you're slow, doesn't mean we all are.  ;-)


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 30, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Just because you're slow, doesn't mean we all are.  ;-)


 Haha!

I think 11 second cycle time is slow. The only homeowner splitters that are actually fast are kinetic ones (and of course splitting axes). All the popular kinetic splitters have 2.5 second cycle times.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Just because you're slow, doesn't mean we all are.  ;-)



I prefer to call it aged and steady.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 30, 2017)

I like the way the DH feels for the $$$. The whole unit just felt solid.  Most if not all of the splitters I looked at seem to wobble quite a bit in vertical and horizontal position. In the horizontal mode if you manage to get a round up on the splitter now you have to steady both round and the splitter. I have not operated a DH. I would purchase over renting due to the simple convenience factor. One acquaintance of mine rented  his unit and was bragging about how much money he was saving over buying a log splitter. But he was always complaining about how much work he had to do on the weekend while splitting and then picking up the unit on Friday night and returning on Monday morning so that he was only charged $50 or whatever it was.  For me the big joy of owning a unit is splitting when I want to split and not having to do anything when I don't feel like it or if I'm  simply not in the mood I can choose to do something else. I hear my neighbor, all the time, splitting at night when he gets home from work- you can't do that with a rented splitter, economically. Additionally if you plan on splitting One weekend and then all of a sudden company drops in you have the option, for those who don't typically have their hands out (wink) to stop what you're doing and change plans and enjoy something else.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 30, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> Haha!
> 
> I think 11 second cycle time is slow. The only homeowner splitters that are actually fast are kinetic ones (and of course splitting axes). All the popular kinetic splitters have 2.5 second cycle times.


I  Think mine takes 14 seconds to do a full 30 inch In and out but it's rare that I use the full stroke to split. The larger rounds seem to take more rod to split them apart so that I don't have to manhandle them. Currently at 19 to 21 inches with my wedge at the round it usually only goes in a couple inches and then I back it out to reposition so my cycle time is actually faster than the full 14 Seconds, I think-lol.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 30, 2017)

I guess you already have decided that you don't want a stationary wedge and that you work the split rounds from the stationary position rather than chasing them. Champion does have a log splitter that I like but I have only seen it on YouTube and it is the champion box wedge horizontal splitter. The split is listed on their site but I'm not sure if it's discontinued or if it's a future model.


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 30, 2017)

I have played around with the DHT 25 ton for the the past couple days.  Here are some first impressions (all relative to minimal hydraulic log splitting experience).

1. A cradle would be great.  Regardless of if they make one for the 25, it's an easy enough DIY setup.

2. Power is acceptable.  Cuts through some of the softer woods like butter.  The harder & larger splits, like oak, get slowed down a bit, but only maybe half a second  It has been able to get through any wood/knot/size I've thrown at it so far.

3. My own personal opinion is that the cycle time is more than adequate.  Once I get into a good groove, I don't retract completely, so my following split motion is maybe only 65% of a full swing.  Most of my cuts are 18" give or take an inch, so I've found a pretty good groove of knowing where to stop.  I use the time during the retracting to setup my new log.  If I were to be complaining about time, I'd be nitpicking.  If I had an assembly line of guys working where we could more efficiently feed the person who loads the machine and have on person only push and pull the lever, maybe saving an extra second or two each time would add up.  In my case, even when I'm on a roll, the machine is usually waiting for me.

When I have time/remember, I'll post a video for you guys so you can see.

I am now realizing how much wood I have to cut!  Saved most of the wood from my backyard renovation done this past summer.  Got rid of some of the tulip trees, but kept all of the oak & ash.  I'll post some pics of that in a little bit


----------



## jotul8e2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Ashful said:


> That Barreto is painfully slow, at 14 seconds... not my speed.



I actually bought one of these as a used rental unit from a Home Depot store.  The biggest annoyance is not the slow cycle time (mine is more like 12 seconds, but seldom use the full stroke anyway).  No, the biggest annoyance it the safety catch you have to operate with one hand while you operate the ram valve with the other.  Two hands, every stroke.  I might have rented one once, but would not a second time.  I took mine off, but I suspect they would complain about a renter removing pieces of their $4500 splitter.

On the other hand, they are made to be really towed on real roads, the Subaru engine is excellent, and the rubber mounted log catchers are terrific.


----------



## Log Splitter (Sep 30, 2017)

Before clearing:












Pre Renovation



__ Log Splitter
__ Sep 30, 2017






Big oak:






Dowwwwwn goes oak:





Cleared, seed spread:





Lawn growing.  Giant wood pile in back:





I think the plan is to stack all the wood in the back, and bring up 3-4 cords each fall as I need them and put them right by the house.  Not sure the wife would be happy with all that wood up at the top by the house year round


----------



## jetsam (Sep 30, 2017)

jotul8e2 said:


> I might have rented one once, but would not a second time.  I took mine off, but I suspect they would complain about a renter removing pieces of their $4500 splitter.
> .



I took apart the trencher I rented when I built the wife's chicken coop. Belt was on its last legs. Tensioned it all the way and gave it some belt dressing, made it through almost to the end.  

I complained about it too, got half off the rental.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Oct 1, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I rented for a few years, before buying my own, but I was able to rent a fast cycle Iron and Oak (6 second cycle times!).  That Barreto is painfully slow, at 14 seconds... not my speed.
> 
> On the big box brands, I bought a Huskee 22-ton, on the recommendation of many forum members.  It's probably the most popular log splitter here, being made by Speeco, under at least half a dozen different brand names.  It has an 11 second cycle time, with a 190cc motor on an 11 GPM pump and a 4" x 24" cylinder, for $999.  It's going to be hard to beat it on performance/price, and the ergonomics are pretty good.
> 
> I hotrodded mine, replacing the 11 GPM pump with a 16 GPM pump, increasing the line sizes as required, and mounting a 344cc motor to drive it.  This is the fun stuff you can do, after using it stock for a few years, and getting bored with it.



How much faster is it with your upgrades?  Have you timed it?  Was it worth it in your opinion?


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 1, 2017)

TreePointer said:


> Slow 16.5 second cycle time on that Ariens machine makes it not an option in my book.
> 
> If I were buying an entry level machine today, I'd seriously consider the DHT 25-ton model (11s) for $999



I just noticed that TSC now also has 25-ton, ~11 second cycle time CountyLine splitter for $999.  Looks like these "25-ton" models have replaced the long standing 22-ton, 13-14 second price point.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

TreePointer said:


> I just noticed that TSC now also has 25-ton, ~11 second cycle time CountyLine splitter for $999.  Looks like these "25-ton" models have replaced the long standing 22-ton, 13-14 second price point.


I also noticed the add touting a faster cycle time. The one thing I don't like about the CL is the lightweight pin connection on the base of the bore. I watched an owner use theirs one time. The end was all distorted. The observed designg was probably better at tension than compression.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

DodgyNomad said:


> How much faster is it with your upgrades?  Have you timed it?  Was it worth it in your opinion?



https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/fast-cycle-vertical-splitter.161493/page-4
Post # 95
".....The video wouldn't be very exciting. Just like any other Huskee/Speeco 22-ton splitter, but faster. It went from "painfully slow" to just "regular slow"."
I would still like to see a video, lol.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 1, 2017)

Log Splitter said:


> I think the plan is to stack all the wood in the back, and bring up 3-4 cords each fall as I need them and put them right by the house. Not sure the wife would be happy with all that wood up at the top by the house year round


That sounds very reasonable, its a lot to take in especially after a huge project of land clearing / leveling and grass tending. It took me a number of years to decide wear I wanted my permanent woodshed, I use to split and stack my wood in the back corner of my property (much like yours) let it dry for 2 seasons then bring up a seasons worth of wood and stack on pallets in the driveway come mid September. My main issue was after I created the driveway stack I had to fight with cheap tarps in the snow, and a messy look after I started burning with my piles dwindling down. The light bulb clicked in my head to build a mega 8 cord shed in a L shape around the perimeter of my driveway, its a much cleaner look, the wood stays under cover, and I'll always have at least 2 seasons stacked and ready to go.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Oct 1, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> The light bulb clicked in my head to build a mega 8 cord shed in a L shape around the perimeter of my driveway, its a much cleaner look, the wood stays under cover, and I'll always have at least 2 seasons stacked and ready to go.



Yeah, that was really smart! I like the way you minimized wood handling and the distance it has to travel. It makes sense to deliver and store wood near where it will be burned. If all your wood comes from the back of your property this might not matter as much but, my wood comes in on my truck and I prefer to stack it right off the truck as close as possible to the woodstove. Your solution achieves this.

People who think a wood stack is an eyesore don't get the time of day from me. Wood stacks are beautiful and should be shown off!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

I just saw the newest TSC flyer that has a 30 Ton "FAST" splitter for $1399- off to YouTube to see ifins I can find it. It's new for 2018 and no movies yet. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-30-ton-log-splitter-2018-model

Here is. 60 ton Powerking that doesn't wobble but it is really slow


----------



## jetsam (Oct 1, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I just saw the newest TSC flyer that has a 30 Ton "FAST" splitter for $1399- off to YouTube to see ifins I can find it. It's new for 2018 and no movies yet.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-30-ton-log-splitter-2018-model



The specs say 9.5 HP and 18 GPM, but they don't list cylinder size or fitting/hose sizes.  Still. 10.5 seconds for a 28" cycle is a pretty good number.


----------



## jetsam (Oct 1, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I would still like to see a video, lol.



A video! He owes us a video!

I would hunt him down and demand the video, but I am more interested in his post-log-splitter video, where he builds a much faster tool. ("I call this my Log Splatter. It started out as a front end loader bucket. Now it's a mesh of splitting blades. I started out putting rounds on the ground and hitting them with the splatter, which was pretty great. Then I got the tree grabber for the excavator, so now I just raise up the splatter and push the whole tree in from the top. Here are some videos! Note that the front end loader used to get knocked over a lot before I welded the schoolbus to the back end of it.  Sincerely, @Ashful .")


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

jetsam said:


> A video! He owes us a video!
> 
> I would hunt him down and demand the video, but I am more interested in his post-log-splitter video, where he builds a much faster tool. ("I call this my Log Splatter. It started out as a front end loader bucket. Now it's a mesh of splitting blades. I started out putting rounds on the ground and hitting them with the splatter, which was pretty great. Then I got the tree grabber for the excavator, so now I just raise up the splatter and push the whole tree in from the top. Here are some videos! Note that the front end loader used to get knocked over a lot before I welded the schoolbus to the back end of it.  Sincerely, @Ashful .")


Yeah…, Yeah..! He owes us a video to account for and splain all that strutting and crowing he did about a fast splitter.



LOL- Yeah.., yeah! And to top that off, he had the nerve to crow about maple1's splitter being slow.
***@Ashful- No harm intended, just trying to be part of a healthy Hearth family and contributing to innocent chuckling on this end of the monitor.


----------



## jetsam (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't want comeuppance; I'm really hoping to eventually see a rocket-powered splitter or something.


----------



## BoiledOver (Oct 1, 2017)

While shopping, who has considered the wheel location in respect to the users' standing location? From photographs it appears there is no obvious standard and some tire locations look to cause a very awkward operating position. Various models below. The Ariens and Predator look to be less restricting.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

jetsam said:


> I don't want comeuppance; I'm really hoping to eventually see a rocket-powered splitter or something.


Looking back on my project, I should have stopped at the lift and tried it out for a while. I really think the lift negates my need for the splitter wing. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Oct 1, 2017)

jetsam said:


> I don't want comeuppance; I'm really hoping to eventually see a rocket-powered splitter or something.



A rocket powered splitter? I was thinking of going the other direction. It turns out one horsepower is all you need:


----------



## jotul8e2 (Oct 1, 2017)

BoiledOver said:


> While shopping, who has considered the wheel location in respect to the users' standing location? From photographs it appears there is no obvious standard and some tire locations look to cause a very awkward operating position. Various models below. The Ariens and Predator look to be less restricting.



I certainly did.  The relationship to where you stand, where the exhaust is, where the wheels are, where the control lever is, all are very important if you are going to work any reasonable amount of time.  Some units are excellent from one side, awful from the other.  Others are easy to operate horizontal but not vertically.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Oct 1, 2017)

Dieselhead said:


> Don't dwell on cycle time I might use the full stroke 1 out of 20 logs.




this is my experience as I've mentioned as well.  I have the 22 ton Speeco.  With a Log Catcher, and stroking it usually only a few inches in each direction, after I'm working for a bit, the splitter isn't slowing me down in any appreciable way. 

I make up my time by having big saws, big log jacks, a big front end loader, good size tilt and dump trailers. 

As I've gotten older, I don't find myself needing my splitter to go 5 seconds faster to keep up with a "fast" splitter.

I also taped off and painted reference lines on the side of my log cradle so I can visibly stop my ram just past the 16" mark on the return stroke while I'm loading up the next log. 

Little things like my log marks, my hand filed and sharp wedge, and all the other parts of bucking wood are where I make up my time.

If I was splitting for a living, and if I was a lot younger, I'd have an entirely different setup for certain.

As I've said before, I paid close attention to where I spent my time, and having big saws, sharp chains, and getting the wood out of the woods fast is where I'm making up my time. 

For me, the size, power and reliability of my briggs powered Speeco has been rock solid.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 1, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I just saw the newest TSC flyer that has a 30 Ton "FAST" splitter for $1399- off to YouTube to see ifins I can find it. It's new for 2018 and no movies yet.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-30-ton-log-splitter-2018-model
> 
> Here is. 60 ton Powerking that doesn't wobble but it is really slow




That was kinda painful to watch. Slow splitter, slow operator, slow technique - maybe I'm not so slow after all, lol....


----------



## maple1 (Oct 1, 2017)

jotul8e2 said:


> I certainly did.  The relationship to where you stand, where the exhaust is, where the wheels are, where the control lever is, all are very important if you are going to work any reasonable amount of time.  Some units are excellent from one side, awful from the other.  Others are easy to operate horizontal but not vertically.



Yes indeed.

Also after spending a bit more time looking closer at splitters out there, I have also come to the conclusion most of what seem to be the popular ones mount the engine right in the way of falling splits if one gets away from you. Easy to overlook in the store.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Oct 1, 2017)

maple1 said:


> That was kinda painful to watch. Slow splitter, slow operator, slow technique - maybe I'm not so slow after all, lol....



Well, some are concerned with speed, some are not. If I was listening to the loud sound of a single cylinder gas engine (and smelling it's exhaust) I would want it to get over with as soon as possible. If in the fresh air, with no obnoxious sounds, I would be more content to simply enjoy the process.

Personally, I like the best of both worlds. My Fiskars X27 would have split those two rounds in half the time without an engine masking the fresh air and tranquility around me. And without the setup/takedown/refueling time or any oil changes and fuel expense.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 1, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> Well, some are concerned with speed, some are not. If I was listening to the loud sound of a single cylinder gas engine (and smelling it's exhaust) I would want it to get over with as soon as possible. If in the fresh air, with no obnoxious sounds, I would be more content to simply enjoy the process.
> 
> Personally, I like the best of both worlds. My Fiskars X27 would have split that round more quickly without an engine masking the fresh air and tranquility around me.



I think me & my slow splitter would have split it quicker too - pretty sure, anyway. And at less than full throttle. Certainly would go through that stack of splits faster - he's parked a mile away for starters. I also can't stand just tossing splits on the ground - you have to pick the damned things up again then. Mine go right into a small trailer, then drive right to the stack & stack to resting place. Or up a conveyor into a truck or larger trailer - if I was selling.

Then again he's just there for demo purposes - so we'll cut him a little slack.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

I was thinking about the wheels and engine also. I wonder if the beam can be turned around to gain wheel space- the tilt up vertical feature would be lost. I may have seen a YouTube mod dealing with this. I think my splitter is pretty limited to right side use, there is 14?" Between the log lift and the left wheel so maybe it would work for after all. I wonder how many people have damaged their engines. I guess it all depends where one is at when discussing the need for a splitter, ax, mail, etc.. if I had one of the retail brand splitters I think the first mod would be a lift and a stand to keep it from tipping over.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

maple1 said:


> ... Then again he's just there for demo purposes - so we'll cut him a little slack.


When I look back at my recent videos(I'm probably responsible for 95% of the views) I wonder why I looked so awkward. I do Acknowledge I did not feel as familiar and confident as I once had before the mods.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 1, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> ... If I was listening to the loud sound of a single cylinder gas engine (and smelling it's exhaust) I would want it to get over with as soon as possible....


I was concerned about exhaust and noise, and I thought the previous speed was acceptable. I think I picked up some speed when I changed out my hoses. One 3/8 line had about a 1/8 opening on each side,?


----------



## Ashful (Oct 2, 2017)

DodgyNomad said:


> How much faster is it with your upgrades?  Have you timed it?  Was it worth it in your opinion?



Sorry I forgot to reply to this earlier.  I tried timing the factory setup a few times, and was never able to get the factory spec number, so I guess I don't know how they measure cycle time on these things.  The factory setup was supposed to be 11 seconds, and I always measured 12 - 13 seconds, when I tried to cycle it myself.  All I can say is that it's now 16/11 = 45% faster than it was when I bought it.

I used it to split a cord yesterday, and didn't think to time myself, but can say I moved thru that cord much faster than I ever did on the factory rig.


----------



## BoiledOver (Oct 5, 2017)

armanidog said:


> I recently purchased a Yardmax rear tine tiller from SLE Equipment. It was cheaper than anywhere else I found. I am planning to buy a Yardmax splitter as well.
> A video review about their 35 ton splitter.
> 
> 
> ...



Was hemming and hawing about going to a hydraulic splitter. The Yardmax 30 ton half beam looked good from Walmart for $999 + $150 freight last week. Price this week $1249 plus $150 freight so it will remain a Fiskar for now. Knew I shoulda pulled the trigger at first viewing but hemming and hawing is so comfortable.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Oct 5, 2017)

BoiledOver said:


> Price this week $1249 plus $150 freight so it will remain a Fiskar for now. Knew I shoulda pulled the trigger at first viewing but hemming and hawing is so comfortable.



You can take condolences in the observation that the YM-35 in the video looks like a gas guzzler. He burned 1.4 gals. of ethanol free gasoline just making two little piles (the first of which he called "huge"). That's about 7 times as much gas as my saw would use cutting those same rounds.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 6, 2017)

TSC now has a 40 ton "fast" unit for 26 inch rounds at 9.5 seconds. I might have to look at this tonight.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-40-ton-log-splitter-2018-model?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Oct 6, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> TSC now has a 40 ton "fast" unit for 26 inch rounds at 9.5 seconds. I might have to look at this tonight.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-40-ton-log-splitter-2018-model?cm_vc=-10005




That has a 430cc engine but only holds .34 gal of gas  No thanks, I have better things to do than squirt a shot of gas in a puny tank every time the motor runs dry.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 6, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> TSC now has a 40 ton "fast" unit for 26 inch rounds at 9.5 seconds. I might have to look at this tonight.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-40-ton-log-splitter-2018-model?cm_vc=-10005


Holy Carp!  Where was that last spring, when I started mod'ing my splitter.  It would have been much easier to just buy this, and sell mine.

One thing... no electric start?  Who on earth is going to pull over a 429cc motor coupled to a 25 GPM pump in February?  Do they even make pull cords that strong?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 6, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> That has a 430cc engine but only holds .34 gal of gas  No thanks, I have better things to do than squirt a shot of gas in a puny tank every time the motor runs dry.


 I know what you are saying, I bet that is a mistake. I think my Preditor 430 holds more but my engine sips fuel. I will have to perform a run test soon.  I say "bet" because I didn't make it over there tonight.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 6, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Holy Carp!  Where was that last spring, when I started mod'ing my splitter.  It would have been much easier to just buy this, and sell mine.
> 
> One thing... no electric start?  Who on earth is going to pull over a 429cc motor coupled to a 25 GPM pump in February?  Do they even make pull cords that strong?


I didn't get to see the unit 'cause I was too busy. My Preditor usually starts before the first complete pull, but my pump is much less. One thing I noticed is my gage reads close to/ if not on zero with no action. I'll check it this winter.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Oct 6, 2017)

Dobish said:


> yesterday was a perfect example of why I like my 22... i had a stack of wood and 30 minutes before the kids got back. I walked out back and fired it up. I split the majority of the stuff next to it, and when the pile got too big to easily stack, i picked it up and moved it 3 feet. No equipment needed...
> 
> The cradle is great, I am thinking about picking up the 4way shortly...




I put the 4 way on mine last year... its sweat. ...


----------



## Ashful (Oct 7, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> I didn't get to see the unit 'cause I was too busy. My Preditor usually starts before the first complete pull, but my pump is much less. One thing I noticed is my gage reads close to/ if not on zero with no action. I'll check it this winter.



I went from 11 GPM on 190cc to 16 GPM on 344cc.  The first configuration was no problem at all to pull in warm weather, and still pretty manageable in very cold weather.  The latter is tough to pull in warm weather, and I can't imagine pull-starting it in the cold.  Thankfully, it has electric start, so I just plug it into my tractor and turn a key to start it cold.

This new splitter is bigger in every way.  Maybe the pull starter is geared much lower than mine, or the compression is less and they run low-viscosity hydro fluid (mine runs ATF), but it still seems like it would be a bear to pull start in cold weather.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 7, 2017)

Can any splitter run atf or the thin hydro oil? I am using TSC hydraulic fluid, ?40?. If I run atf will that speed things up?


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Can any splitter run atf or the thin hydro oil? I am using TSC hydraulic fluid, ?40?. If I run atf will that speed things up?



Modern splitter manuals usually specify something around 20 weight hydraulic fluid.  ISO46 is essentially an equivalent.  Regarding ATF, most splitter manuals actually specify ATF as an option for cold weather operation.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 7, 2017)

Stopped in to TSC today and snapped a few photo of the "fast models", the 40 was not available at this location. One thing I noticed USA the 30 lifts the wheels off the ground when the beam is vertical. And, in the vertical position, both models kink the return hose, I'm not sure if it is design or the assembly.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Stopped in to TSC today and snapped a few photo of the "fast models", the 40 was not available at this location. One thing I noticed USA the 30 lifts the wheels off the ground when the beam is vertical. And, in the vertical position, both models kink the return hose, I'm not sure if it is design or the assembly.



D'oh!  Although a longer hose or a straight fitting instead of a "45" would probably prevent the collapse, it's likely the assembler (TSC employee) didn't bother to test the hose/fitting orientation it in both vertical & horizontal positions.  I've seen that at more than one TSC over the years.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 7, 2017)

My manual specs ATF. Period.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Oct 7, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Stopped in to TSC today and snapped a few photo of the "fast models", the 40 was not available at this location. One thing I noticed USA the 30 lifts the wheels off the ground when the beam is vertical. And, in the vertical position, both models kink the return hose, I'm not sure if it is design or the assembly.



I'm surprised nobody seemed to give a hoot that the display model had kinked hoses.

Or are you the one who switched the machine to vertical and discovered the kinked/tight hoses?


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 8, 2017)

I've seen worse.  A few years ago, a local TSC hall all models displayed in the vertical position with kinked hoses.  Every single one of them!  I told them about it, and that all they had to do was loosen the swivel adapter and spin the hose until the kink is gone.  It takes two open ended wrenches, and it's not a messy job at all.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 8, 2017)

My Champion was built that way too...a couple minutes with a wrench and problem solved...dang store assembly kids...


----------



## VirginiaIron (Oct 8, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> I'm surprised nobody seemed to give a hoot that the display model had kinked hoses.
> 
> Or are you the one who switched the machine to vertical and discovered the kinked/tight hoses?


These two units were displayed vertically. what is surprising is these hoses are a lower psi than the others- since there should be no significant restrictions through the filter. I wonder if this hose is a regular non-wire reinforced hose.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 8, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> These two units were displayed vertically. what is surprising is these hoses are a lower psi than the others- since there should be no significant restrictions through the filter. I wonder if this hose is a regular non-wire reinforced hose.


Probably, mine is just held on by hose clamp


----------



## Ashful (Oct 8, 2017)

TreePointer said:


> I've seen worse.  A few years ago, a local TSC hall all models displayed in the vertical position with kinked hoses.  Every single one of them!  I told them about it, and that all they had to do was loosen the swivel adapter and spin the hose until the kink is gone.  It takes two open ended wrenches, and it's not a messy job at all.



I will say I’ve bought more equipment at TSC than most, and I have never had a single item that didn’t have at least one assembly error.  In one case, it was bone dry axle bearings, which I found after towing it home, so back to the store it went!

I fought for a long time with one TSC store about this, telling them I’d only buy their equipment if I could have it unassembled, and they refused.  Luckily, they built another store a town away, and they let me take stuff in the crate from that store.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 23, 2017)

I have a 22 ton splitter I got from Menards for $600 on a Black Friday a few years back. It’s not fancy, I have my own table I put by it for big halves to fall on and split again and it’s not the fastest splitter around but for the price it does ok by me. The only logs I had a hard time with were some big Elm rounds. I split some more Elm this summer and it worked fine this time though.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2017)

Now, I seem to split more big and gnarly stuff than most I've seen here (Jags' extreme elm example withheld),

For the record - that was a hackberry.

One note on speed (or opinion in this case) - Some care, some don't.  Not sure why, there is no downside to a faster cycle time.  For me the push speed isn't quite as important as the return speed.  I find it annoying to wait for the return stroke on splits or rounds that require multiple strokes.


----------



## blades (Oct 24, 2017)

same here but the only way to decrease  return time is bigger ports and related circuit constrictions or a second splitter


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2017)

Don't forget about the pump.  Just like Ashful did with his hot rod upgrade on his splitter.  Mo GPM = mo faster (in both directions).


----------



## Ashful (Oct 24, 2017)

blades said:


> same here but the only way to decrease  return time is bigger ports and related circuit constrictions or a second splitter



There are situations where this statement holds true, but based on Jags’ other recent thread, let’s not ignore the reason for it.

A given pump will always deliver nearly it’s rated GPM, as long as spindle speed is maintained, up to the pressure at which the bypass on the high volume loop trips and it one-legs on its low volume loop.  Meaning, your return time will not be affected by port size, IF you can maintain pump RPM.  However, those small ports may cause a drop in engine RPM, and this is sometimes surprisingly pronounced on the return stroke.  Like anything, the system is only as strong (or fast) as it’s weakest link.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Oct 24, 2017)

I've had my Troybilt 27 ton with the Honda engine for a long time now, jeez it must be 10 years old I'd say. If it finally ever gives out I would replace it with one that had a faster cycle time, but I will say that I am amazed with the Honda engine. It can sit and not run all summer, I can then roll it out of the shed in September, put gas in it, pull the cord twice and it starts, every single time. I have been hearing good things about the Dirty Hand Tools though.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 24, 2017)

BIGChrisNH said:


> I've had my Troybilt 27 ton with the Honda engine for a long time now, jeez it must be 10 years old I'd say. If it finally ever gives out I would replace it with one that had a faster cycle time, but I will say that I am amazed with the Honda engine. It can sit and not run all summer, I can then roll it out of the shed in September, put gas in it, pull the cord twice and it starts, every single time.


I'll be honest with you, I've always been a big proponent of Honda and Subaru engines, myself.  But then again, I also own Briggs, Tecumseh, Kohler, and Kawasaki powered outdoor equipment, and haven't found any of them to be less reliable.  Well, one exception... the Kohler experienced three broken fuel tank fittings in three years, but I eventually found the reason for that, and that was a ca.1966 Kohler K301AS.

We live in an age where reliability of our equipment is surprisingly good, even though most of it is built frighteningly cheaply.  We no longer rebuild carburetors, but we can flat out replace them for under $30.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 22, 2018)

For the money, I think this is a good deal. 22 tons,  11 second cycle time, FREE 4way, AND a LOG LIFT for $1,449.00






I don't have any affiliation with RM- I'm just trying to be an educated consumer. I do prefer the 37 ton- full beam product and for the money I think this is a better choice than the $1k tsc unit.
https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...-lift-48-563-322-rt06pc-13-225-150-ll-ct.html

Any thoughts?


----------



## maple1 (Mar 22, 2018)

I would prefer the hitch on the other end. But that layout might be preferred if you can get the splits to push right up into your still-attached tow vehicle.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 22, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> I do prefer the 37 ton- full beam product and for the money I think this is a better choice than the $1k tsc unit.
> https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...-lift-48-563-322-rt06pc-13-225-150-ll-ct.html
> 
> Any thoughts?


That machine has some pretty impressive spec’s.  But for me, I’d really only consider a 37 ton machine if I had plans to “downgrade” the cylinder from 5” to 4”, for faster cycle times.  Their 37 ton machines come with a 22 GPM pump, which is way better than many competitors that only give you 16 GPM, so their cycle times aren’t all that bad.  But keep in mind that this 22 GPM pump would give 6 second cycle times on a 4” x 24” cylinder, if you had such a cylinder made with 5/8” ports.


22-ton pro’s:
- typically faster cycle times
- plenty strong enough for 99.99% of everything I’ve ever tried to split
- easier to move around by hand
- typically less expensive

37-ton pro’s:
- splitting the few rounds per decade that my 22 ton balked at
- bragging rights (“mine is bigger than yours” BS)

I don’t mind noodling the one round (if that) per year, that my 22-ton machine can’t split.  Or put otherwise, if you run into much stuff you can’t split with 22 tons of force, you need to find a better wood supply.

I won’t deny the “fun factor” of running bigger machines, but both of these are so small that they don’t really register, there.  These ain’t 100 HP wood processors.


----------



## rowerwet (Mar 22, 2018)

I just bought a DHT 22 ton splitter on Ebay , $829 and free shipping. 
I've had the predator 20 ton splitter for three years and it plows through anything I've thrown at it, but I scrounge way too many monster trees and I really want the ability to split vertically, instead of using a ramp to get them up on the beam


----------



## blades (Mar 22, 2018)

*I cheat, chain/ strap/ tongs around the round hooked on the other end to the bucket on tractor, or if at shop the forklift.  not quite as nice as a lift right on the splitter  but it gets it done. Course with either of the two mentioned i do not have to muscle/ maneuver much around.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 22, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> I just bought a DHT 22 ton splitter on Ebay , $829 and free shipping.
> I've had the predator 20 ton splitter for three years and it plows through anything I've thrown at it, but I scrounge way too many monster trees and I really want the ability to split vertically, instead of using a ramp to get them up on the beam



The free shipping is nice. The shipping adds considerably to the final cost.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 22, 2018)

Ashful said:


> That machine has some pretty impressive spec’s.  But for me, I’d really only consider a 37 ton machine if I had plans to “downgrade” the cylinder from 5” to 4”, for faster cycle times.  Their 37 ton machines come with a 22 GPM pump, which is way better than many competitors that only give you 16 GPM, so their cycle times aren’t all that bad.  But keep in mind that this 22 GPM pump would give 6 second cycle times on a 4” x 24” cylinder, if you had such a cylinder made with 5/8” ports.
> 
> 
> 22-ton pro’s:
> ...


Who has the 37 ton machine with a 22gpm pump? I know someone here had the same 37 ton Menards splitter I bought last Black Friday, maybe it was VirginiaIron? Anyways those splitters have a 17gpm pump and the relief is set at 3800psi... And I might get a 4" cylinder for it in the next year or so. I don’t know yet... I haven’t even put a hour on the splitter yet as all of my splitting it in the spring or early summer.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 22, 2018)

WiscWoody said:


> Who has the 37 ton machine with a 22gpm pump? I know someone here had the same 37 ton Menards splitter I bought last Black Friday, maybe it was VirginiaIron? Anyways those splitters have a 17gpm pump and the relief is set at 3800psi... And I might get a 4" cylinder for it in the next year or so. I don’t know yet... I haven’t even put a hour on the splitter yet as all of my splitting it in the spring or early summer.


Yeah, I was surprised, too!  I'm used to seeing 16 GPM on homeowner-grade 37 ton machines, but the spec's on this RuggedMade show 22 GPM!

https://www.ruggedmade.com/37-ton-l...-22-ll-ct.html#product_tabs_additional_tabbed


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 22, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Yeah, I was surprised, too!  I'm used to seeing 16 GPM on homeowner-grade 37 ton machines, but the spec's on this RuggedMade show 22 GPM!
> 
> https://www.ruggedmade.com/37-ton-l...-22-ll-ct.html#product_tabs_additional_tabbed


That’s a nice splitter but more than I can afford. And it’s heavy at 1100 pounds too. I found their log splitter buying guide informative and I learned a few things reading it, they touched on bottle necks on a splitter like the port sizes as you had said in some posts not long ago.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 22, 2018)

TreePointer said:


> I've seen worse.  A few years ago, a local TSC hall all models displayed in the vertical position with kinked hoses.  Every single one of them!  I told them about it, and that all they had to do was loosen the swivel adapter and spin the hose until the kink is gone.  It takes two open ended wrenches, and it's not a messy job at all.


And here was the response you got when you told them I’m sure....


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 23, 2018)

maple1 said:


> I would prefer the hitch on the other end. But that layout might be preferred if you can get the splits to push right up into your still-attached tow vehicle.


Yeah, I recently put a hitch on the rear of my trailer and this would put an end to the extra handling of the smaller rounds.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 23, 2018)

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 224830
> 
> And here was the response you got when you told them I’m sure....



Your image makes it look like they have actual adults of reasonable average intelligence assembling these things.  At my local TSC, the lead assembler looks more like this:


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 25, 2018)

March 28 thru April 2..., Now lower price of the season...!

25 ton FAST


----------



## yinpin (Mar 25, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> March 28 thru April 2..., Now lower price of the season...!
> 
> 25 ton FAST




Where is that one from, cant tell by the add but I am looking at Lowes, HD, TSC for one this week.  It does not look like Lowes or HD have them in stock at the store, not that I couldnt order it and pick one up when it arrives. TSC has them though

Whats the difference between the two TSC Countyline 25 ton splitter SKU's?  Actually it looks like when you put them in your cart the SKU# changes.  

SKU# 1182954 SKU #118295499 = 13 Seconds
SKU# 1261517 SKU #126151799 = 11.5 Cycle Time


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 25, 2018)

yinpin said:


> Where is that one from, cant tell by the add but I am looking at Lowes, HD, TSC for one this week.  It does not look like Lowes or HD have them in stock at the store, not that I couldnt order it and pick one up when it arrives. TSC has them though
> 
> Whats the difference between the two TSC Countyline 25 ton splitter SKU's
> SKU# 1182954
> SKU# 1261517


Sorry, it's from TSC, Central Virginia. 

From what I can tell, one unit is lighter, one unit has about 1.5 seconds shorter cycle time, one unit has a larger fuel tank, and from the comments, one unit has a filter that is currently available from the factory only through their toll free number.


----------



## yinpin (Mar 26, 2018)

I will be picking one up tomorrow . They had one left and honored the price of your flier.  They had to put it together.  Thinking about getting a cover and a log rack for it.  They had a Countyljne rack In stock as well as a speeco. I have also heard great things about the Black Diamond but I am Not 100% sure of compatibility 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 27, 2018)

yinpin said:


> I will be picking one up tomorrow . They had one left and honored the price of your flier.  They had to put it together.  Thinking about getting a cover and a log rack for it.  They had a Countyljne rack In stock as well as a speeco. I have also heard great things about the Black Diamond but I am Not 100% sure of compatibility
> 
> I love TSC I'm glad everything worked out for you. TSC has decent prices and many have excellent customer service and stand behind there products. For me, this is 70% of the sale since I might purchase something cheaper online but have no recourse if problems should occur. Make sure you tell ten people and post a few photos. Although, if you got the FAST model, please post a video since there are not many available. CONGRATULATIONS
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinpin (Mar 27, 2018)

Got it home, checked the oil, added gas and got it fired up!  Having never owned one in the past, I love it!  

At 9pm I am splitting three “test” oak rounds in my garage.  I sure the wife is not thrilled. Everything seems to be in good shape. 

I will get a video of it this weekend. 











The end result after about 5 minutes







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Mar 28, 2018)

Are you going to wax it ?


----------



## yinpin (Mar 28, 2018)

It's next in line after my John Deere backhoe pictured in the background


----------

